# Azureus Dart sick?



## eric048 (Jan 28, 2012)

I got an azure dart frog about 2 weeks ago, he is somewhere between the froglett and juvenile stages. The guy I got him from told me he was 3 months old. Today I went to feed him and he just lays there, he moves if I poke him but not a whole lot, the humidity is 100%, Ive been feeding him flies and he is on sphagnum moss bedding with a false bottom tank, (2.5g). the temperature did drop a few degrees, from around 74F to around 68F, I have placed a black heat lamp on the tank, has anyone had this happen before? Please help


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What supplements have you been using? 

Was the temperature drop overnight or is that the room temperature? 

How are you measuring humidity? 

Is the top totally sealed? 

Was the tank set up for a few days before you got him? 

When he was laying on the bottom were his legs outstreched? 

Was he lying in that position before you touched the tank or afterwards? 

Ed


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

i just purchased a pair of azureus and have had them in my new viv for about 2 days. at first they were quite active and climbing all over.

today i noticed that they have not moved much, and one is laying with its legs outstretched. what does this refer too?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Are2 said:


> i just purchased a pair of azureus and have had them in my new viv for about 2 days. at first they were quite active and climbing all over.
> 
> today i noticed that they have not moved much, and one is laying with its legs outstretched. what does this refer too?


Your question really should be in its own thread, maybe a mod will help.You need to tell more than you have, try answering Ed's questions, also how old, temps, pics of them and tank, any chemicals airborne nearby, did they eat, what are temps? Legs outstreched many times can be due to too high temps or Calcium deficiency. We need more info.


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

ok thanks for a timely reply.

im compiling information and will post soon


----------

